

Crowdsourced home page - xvirk
https://github.com/robashton/crowdsourcedhomepage

======
DigitalSea
I can see this ending in a not-so-good way. It's all fun and games until
someone uses the marquee tag (they've already used it). Cool idea, but you
can't trust the internet as a whole to always do the right thing in situations
like this. Kind of reminds me of this burger place a friend worked at, they
had a few around the place with TV screens displaying Tweets. You Tweeted and
they literally showed up on the screens at all store locations, they weren't
checked or anything which made for an interesting situation when a competitor
started advertising their own company through the burger chains account in-
between people Tweeting profanity and jokes like, "Don't eat the secret sauce,
it's not mayonnaise".

It'll be interesting to see how quickly this gets out of hand. Good luck.

~~~
robashton2
I can't see this ending anything other than in a positive way

~~~
altern8
I agree.

------
lukeholder
I just did a commit to start a css preprocessor war:
[https://github.com/robashton/crowdsourcedhomepage/commit/1d0...](https://github.com/robashton/crowdsourcedhomepage/commit/1d001fd460e8437dab8864d57715008e25a84648)

~~~
DigitalSea
Challenge accepted. I just added in Stylus. Arguably the best CSS preprocessor
out there. Period.

------
captbaritone
I got banned :(

To be fair, I deserved it.

